# My First Home-Made Prop - FCG - "Junky"



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello everyone... long time reader, first time poster!

First off, you guys and girls are awesome!

I figured i would post up my flying crank ghost that I built today. I appologize for the dark pics, but my basement is dim

I built him for $10.50 at the local busy beaver and some leftover junk (hence the name "junky")










closeup of the head









the wiper motor and "crank"


















And finally a quick YouTube Vid:





If you have any question on how I did it or what junk i used, let me know


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice smooth movement. Looks great! A little UV treatment with a black light and it will glow nicely.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's a great first addition. 
Welcome to the prop building world now go kiss your spouse for the last time:jol:


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Good job, zombiestomp!



Wildcat said:


> That's a great first addition.
> Welcome to the prop building world now go kiss your spouse for the last time:jol:


LOL, I always say most people recognize the truth when they hear it, and this is painfully true, lol.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks everyone, i still have a little more to do to it, my main concern was the mechanics. I have a bunch of store-bought props, but this is my first build.

My wife did give me some grief yesterday... so i totally understand those comments... lol

Thanks!


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

It looks great and I love the fluid movement it has....no jerking or resetting it seems.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks, the motor is ripped from the rear windshield wiper of a 1994 saturn station wagon and run by an external hard drive power supply (on the 5V pins, 2Amp)


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

hey you did a great job for your first prop. Oh and buy your wife some flowers tomorrow. If she still gives you grief just have her talk to Roxy and get her involved in the build.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

HP, you funny guy

Quite a different movement for this FCG compared to others I've seen. I was trying to figure out how you did it and it seems to be related to the placement of the head on the same plane as the hands.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

yes, I have the head and hands all lined up along the front of the 2x4 frame

i realized after i could have mid-mounted the motor and put the head in the back and the hands up front too...

I like the motion of it as it stands tho


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nicely done for your first prop, ZS! Keep up the good work!


----------



## vurderlak (Oct 4, 2010)

Really cool. Love the movement.


----------

